# To overdrive or not to overdrive?



## jmilandfam (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a 1992 f250 with the 7.5L 460 and E4OD transmission.  I am pulling a 7600lb 5th wheel.  Is it safe or even advisable to utilize the overdrive while I am towing.  Not in the mountains - across Kansas.  I just had it completely rebuilt and the Cottmans transmission shop suggested to never tow in overdrive.  Are they just trying to protect their warranty or is it really advisable to not tow with the overdrive in this model of pickup?  Thanks for any help or suggestions.  I do not have a tranny temp guage as of yet.  Jason

92' F250 ~ 24' Gulfstream Innsbruck


----------



## lookn-ahead (Jul 15, 2002)

To overdrive or not to overdrive?

Not a good idea to tow in O/D with that sort of weight.  Saw an F-250 pulling horses and loaded trailer (not nearly that much weight) in O/D start overheating and blowing seals. Fluid on the road and the truck had to be towed out of the intersection while the livestock suffered.  This was a hot day in August.  I do tow with my F-250 in O/D at times but when the hills start or I have to slow down I change it from O/D


----------



## Gary B (Jul 15, 2002)

To overdrive or not to overdrive?

Hi jmilandfam, I have a 1993 Ford F-350 with 100600 miles on it and all its ever done is tow 27' 30' and 32' 5th wheel all of it in OD same tranny as you have. Have been from MN. to Az, to Alaska with it OD all the time. Also have a 1994 34' Bounder with a Ford 460 & E4OD tranny with 57800 miles drive it in OD all the time. I only shift out of OD to make the hard pulls then shift back into OD.  I do have aux. fluid filter and temp gage on both and I run Mobil 1 syn. tranny fluid in the MH, both run about 160 to 180 degrees F. Happy trails GB


----------



## Dave (Jul 15, 2002)

To overdrive or not to overdrive?

I tow my 5th wheel in overdrive but if I drop 5mph on hills with cruise control on I hit the shift button to down shift and then hit it again so when I gain speed back it shifts to overdrive again.  I have 78,000 on my 350 Ford with the 7.3 power stroke and the EO4D tranny and have had no problems.  I usually run about 65mph on the hiway.


----------



## Southstl (Jul 15, 2002)

To overdrive or not to overdrive?

We tow in overdrive. As long as the tranny does not hunt for a downshift and the temps stay down, I leave it in overdrive. We usually try to drive 65, depending on the road surface. The tranny has 28000 miles on it and those are towing and highway miles. 

Happy RVing

Steve

2001 f250 CC PSD
2002 Montana 5th Wheel
2 minature Dachshunds
http:// www.texasboomers.org


----------



## drummerman (Jul 16, 2002)

To overdrive or not to overdrive?

Greetings jmilandfam.

I have a 2001 Chev Silverado 2500HD 8.1L, and a 5th wheel weighting 11,200 lbs.   I have an option called "Tow/Haul."  This puts the transmission into a computer controlled program to adjust the transmission for power when needed.  On fairly level ground the transmission will shift into overdrive even under the computer program, and I have had no problems what so ever.
With you having a 7.5L 460 and E4OD transmission pulling only 7600lb 5th wheel, I don't see you having any problems in overdrive either.
Your best bet however would be to contact a Ford dealer, and see if they recommend pulling the trailer in overdrive.





Drummerman

2001 Chev Silverado 2500HD 8.1L
2002 30 ft Wildcat 5th wheel


----------

